# Wet sanding videos



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As sanding seems to be a hot topic of late, with everyone seemingly wanting to sand everything, have a watch of this series of sanding videos that Jason Kilmer was involved in. He does very high level work on very high level vehicles so him giving away information for free is everyone else gain.

I maintain you cant be taught anything fully online, but with this guidance and some implementation on spare panels, anyone with "some" talent will absolutely have a much greater understanding and opportunity to do safer, better work with paper

PS, there are I think 9 videos, I have posted the first for you to start to follow on in your own time, they are very in depth


----------

